# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  Assumere un ragazzo da un autofficina

## Matty

Salve a tutti,sono nuovo del forum,io vorrei sapere quanto costa ad un autofficina di elettrauto assicurare un ragazzo di 25 anni senza qualifica?attualmente non ci lavora nessuno,cioè solo il titolare ci lavora.
Grazie

----------


## mirage

Benvenuto nel forum. Naturalmente qui non si può dare un costo preciso ma una cosa molto a spanne. Dovresti essere però un filino più preciso. Cosa andrà a fare? Part-time o full-time? Se Part-time quante ore? Volete un qualificato o un apprendista?

----------


## Matty

> Benvenuto nel forum. Naturalmente qui non si può dare un costo preciso ma una cosa molto a spanne. Dovresti essere però un filino più preciso. Cosa andrà a fare? Part-time o full-time? Se Part-time quante ore? Volete un qualificato o un apprendista?

  Ok,come prima cosa partiamo dal presupposto che il ragazzo da assumere è mio figlio,ha 25 anni,e non è diplomato;
Si potrebbe assicurarlo?
In che modo per non spendere tanti soldi?
Vorrei sapere sia part time e sia full time,sempre approssimativamente.
Grazie

----------


## mirage

Ma hai un consulente che ti segue? fare queste cose da soli non è proprio facilissimo.
Dimostrare un vincolo di subordinazione fra padre e figlio è alquanto difficile e in caso di controllo dell'ispettorato il rapporto di lavoro sudordinato potrebbe essere annullato. Avete lo stesso domicilio? Se non convivete le cose sarebbero più facili.
Così su due piedi le alternattive che vedo sono due: coaudivante familiare , paghi un po' di più ma saresti in botte di ferro, o assumerlo come apprendista, ma c'è il rischio in caso di controllo che il rapporto di lavoro venga annullato e venga tramutato in coaudivante. Questo è quello che mi sento di dirti con le poche informazioni che ho. Mi ripeto, ti conviene sentire un consulente del lavoro per avere le idee più chiare. 
In termini di "soldoni" è molto più economico l'apprendistato.

----------


## Matty

> Ma hai un consulente che ti segue? fare queste cose da soli non è proprio facilissimo.
> Dimostrare un vincolo di subordinazione fra padre e figlio è alquanto difficile e in caso di controllo dell'ispettorato il rapporto di lavoro sudordinato potrebbe essere annullato. Avete lo stesso domicilio? Se non convivete le cose sarebbero più facili.
> Così su due piedi le alternattive che vedo sono due: coaudivante familiare , paghi un po' di più ma saresti in botte di ferro, o assumerlo come apprndista, ma c'è il rischio in caso di controllo che il rapporto di lavoro venga annullato e venga tramutato in coaudivante. Questo è quello che mi sento di dirti con le poche informazioni che ho. Mi ripeto, ti conviene sentire un consulente del lavoro per avere le idee più chiare.

  No,non conviviamo,il ragazzo è sposato;
Si ho un consulente ma lo vedo un po poco informato.
Quindi più o meno quanti soldi ci vorrebbero per come dice di fare lei?
Grazie

----------

